# Do Reptiles Have Personalities?



## f burkart (Jan 19, 2010)

Give your opinions

DO Reptiles Have Personalities?
Do Some And Not Others?
Any Personal Experiences?

Well DO They?


----------



## liliabug (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they do. I've had a few iguanas and each of them was different. This is my first tortoise and I'm still getting to know him but I'm sure he'll have a personality too.






f burkart said:


> Give your opinions
> 
> DO Reptiles Have Personalities?
> Do Some And Not Others?
> ...


----------



## chadk (Jan 19, 2010)

Of course they do. All my torts act differently. Same for my snakes and lizards. I'm sure it is not obvious at first for some people to notice, but once you get to know them, it is very clear. Kinda like people I guess...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 19, 2010)

I only have one reptile, but I feel she definitely has a personality. It's not expressed as overtly as the cats or the birds, but it's definitely there.

I miss Meg! She would have some good reptile personality stories. And no one would doubt the oversized personality of Maggie's Bob...


----------



## purpod (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings F Burkhart ~

I would completely stand behind the fact that ALL of my rep's have distinct personalities ~ My Snortie Tortie will come a-running, while MR. Sweeetheart is rather shy. Sir Leopheart is friendly enuf, but a bit intimidated by the other two ('cept when it comes to the food; he'll scramble right to the top of the pile, lol)

Even my snakes have different personality traits ~ Queen Cleopatra is somewhat skittish {altho she does love to snuggle in while I'm kicking back on my chair}, and usually does not bury herself much in the bedding, while King Tut, altho friendlier & more inquisitive when he's not in his home, loves to dig in & just have his head and tail peeking thru.

Anyways, just my 5 cents worth (A penny for the thought of each critter named, lol) 
Be well ~ Purpod


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe they have different personalities as well.
I have two leopard geckos. My male, Echo, is grumpy. He does not like to be handled (he will squirm and chirp) and he pretty much just hides all day, except for when I feed him. My leo Clem is the exact opposite. She is so friendly and I used to not be able to put my hand in her tank to feed her or anything without her trying to climb up my arm!! 
My Russian Nelson is friendly and adventurous.



Stephanie Logan said:


> I miss Meg! She would have some good reptile personality stories.



Did she leave?!


----------



## webskipper (Jan 19, 2010)

Absolutely, the higher the life form the more defined the personality. Personality is controlled/found in the prefrontal cortex of the brain. So the larger the brain, you'd think this would become more developed right? See the next episode of cops to test that theory.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 19, 2010)

Of course they do, both from genetics and from experiences/captivity. Its not only the physical differences in species that are significant in natural selection.


----------



## terryo (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely! I have a Three Toed Boxie, who made me laugh all the time. She wasn't shy a bit, and did the silliest things. 






I have another one that is afraid of everyone and everything. Sometimes I have to feed her by hand with only her head sticking out. She is very elusive and rarely comes out of her substrate.










Then there's my Eastern Boxie, who is a character. Not shy at all, very curious, and if she see's you she will watch what you are doing for the longest time, eat anything out of your hand....sweet as sugar. 





Even my little hatchling is so funny to watch chasing a pill bug all over there vivarium, or trying to eat a worm that is bigger than she is. For one so little, she is not shy at all.





My tortoise, Pio, has the sweetest personality and seems to crave company. When he's outside he will sit my me for hours while I read. After he discovered worms, he is constantly searching for more....like someone who get's up for work each day...very funny little guy.





Every one is different, and each has their own personality.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 19, 2010)

Great pictures and little blurb on all your torts Terry!


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2010)

You put this in the debatable section. What is there to debate?

Uh... yes.


----------



## f burkart (Jan 19, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> You put this in the debatable section. What is there to debate?
> 
> Uh... yes.



lol my friend was telling me that his turtle didnt have a personality so i wanted to know what others thought


----------



## Princess_Scales (Jan 28, 2010)

I think they do, i am sure sometimes when i wink at Tortue she winks back


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes! I think my tort has way more personality than any other animal breed I've ever met (even dogs & cats). That is the first thing people say after spending time with Trevor...he has way more personality than they would think.


----------



## Homerist (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally, I believe all animals have their own personalities,
be it hippos, elephants, dogs, tortoises, etc.

Maybe except those that has suffer some form of mental disorder. =(
its sad isn't it?
i have seen a couple of stray dogs that seem to have gone mad.. and the authorities came 
to catch these poor chaps and i believe they were put to sleep.

so.. do tortoises and turtles may go bonkers too?
*curious*


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 29, 2010)

One of Chad's did: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9191.html 

I was looking through this thread again, and it struck me how perfectly terryo's photos illustrate her tortoise's and turtles' personalities. Every time she talks about Pio, I just want to give him a hug. How captivating they all are! Keep those photo essays coming, Terry!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure they do, haven't you met Bob???











Wow, my pictures got huge! Sorry about that, I'll have my son fix it


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 30, 2010)

ohhh Bob!! I think those pictures are the perfect size


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes! What Katie said. 

Big Bob needs Big Photos. And more. More photos of Bob is always a good thing.


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure they do, haven't you met Bob???
That would answer the whole thread!

Yay Bob!! Everybody loves Bob...We could look at Bob pictures all day.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2010)

I get to see Bob this weekend


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 30, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> I get to see Bob this weekend



Braggart!


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> I get to see Bob this weekend


Hopefully we'll get Bob and Jordan pictures on Monday....Get your camera out Maggie!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> Hopefully we'll get Bob and Jordan pictures on Monday....Get your camera out Maggie!



And a self-portrait! Cheeeeese!


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> One of Chad's did: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9191.html
> 
> I was looking through this thread again, and it struck me how perfectly terryo's photos illustrate her tortoise's and turtles' personalities. Every time she talks about Pio, I just want to give him a hug. How captivating they all are! Keep those photo essays coming, Terry!



Aww...thanks Stephanie. Today everyone had mushrooms...one of Pio's favorites. He ate three.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, what an appetite!

Does he get plenty of exercise to balance out his food intake?


----------



## terryo (Jan 31, 2010)

Uh Oh.....why is three mushrooms too much? My son said he is a fat pig, so now I'm worried. Tomorrow I have to stop procrastinating and get a scale.


----------



## fifthdawn (Jan 31, 2010)

Depend on how you define personality. To me, personality means any set of traits or characteristics and differentiate one animal from another. We all know none of our pets act exactly alike. Under this definition and logic, I'll have to argue that they do have personalities. The only way you can argue that an animal doesn't is if the whole species act in exactly the same way with no variance or deviations.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 31, 2010)

terryo said:


> Uh Oh.....why is three mushrooms too much? My son said he is a fat pig, so now I'm worried. Tomorrow I have to stop procrastinating and get a scale.



That was a joke! 

Pio is pleasantly plump!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 31, 2010)

terryo said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > One of Chad's did: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9191.html
> ...



OT: What type of mushrooms are those?


----------



## terryo (Feb 5, 2010)

They are just the white one's that you buy in the grocery store. Sometimes if I have extra money I'll buy a bag of the wild one's, but they're really expensive.


----------

